# Well, went for the Vortex Cold Fussion fog chiller...wow



## Ouijam (Oct 22, 2009)

I decided to purchase the real deal commercial version of the Vortex 'Cold Fussion' fog chiller; moreso for our band's stage effects, but also for some upcoming Halloween party events, and my yard haunt. It's _very_ impressive with our ADJ Dyno Fog II. I just tried it with an ADJ LED Pro Par 38 in the backyard (blue color of course), it really rolled out a beautiful carpet of ultra low lying fog. I'm psyched! This type of fog along with the music from World of Warcraft's 'Tauren Mill' village will be sooo creepy for the yard haunt graveyard. My inlaws may think I've 'truely gone fishing'!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Any pics or video's of it in action??


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Ouijam said:


> I decided to purchase the real deal commercial version of the Vortex 'Cold Fussion' fog chiller; moreso for our band's stage effects, but also for some upcoming Halloween party events, and my yard haunt. It's _very_ impressive with our ADJ Dyno Fog II. I just tried it with an ADJ LED Pro Par 38 in the backyard (blue color of course), it really rolled out a beautiful carpet of ultra low lying fog. I'm psyched! This type of fog along with the music from World of Warcraft's 'Tauren Mill' village will be sooo creepy for the yard haunt graveyard. My inlaws may think I've 'truely gone fishing'!


Sweet. So that small fusion worked fine with a 1000W(!) although they recommend no larger than a 850W (Magnum 1200 constant output) and how many times did you have to fill it with ice?

(well 3 posts and none since 2012 I'm talking to a ghost lol I hadn't been on here in about 2 yrs myself lol)

Since this is a DIY site I think that's why we haven't seen an actual one in use. Someone did have one on youtube because I remember they painted it black but I can'r recall it being used(?)

But regardless that's great to know it worked for you. And thanx for the 411!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

Makes me wonder if all my problems have been from using too high a wattage fogger with my vortex unit. I have Froggy's freezing fog in the Chauvet 1250 hurricane but it never stays near the ground. So my question is: What is the maximum wattage chauvet I should be using with this chiller?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

What's the recommended max wattage/CFM for your Vortex unit? The F-1250 is really just 800W - there was a big issue with these foggers being misrepresented by Chauvet a few years back - so I don't think that's your problem. The 1250 was supposed to have an output of ~20K CFM, depending on which site you were buying it from. The specs were kinda all over the map. Also, are you allowing a gap between the nozzle and the Vortex inlet - it makes a difference in the performance of any chiller.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

Not sure on the rating for the chiller, the husband bought it. It is most certainly larger than a cat litter container, maybe by 60%. I tried using it tonight with the ailing 1250 but could not get a good ground fog. I had ice packs in it instead of chunks of ice. I also tried spacing it from the nozzle to the inlet without a connector hose. Last season we ran it directly inputting. 

I broke down and grabbed a 900 and 1100 off of amazon to go with the new 1300. It is going to be a foggy holiday.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

Found it : CFM 7200. Had to go measure then go to the website. Looks like I was overpowering the chiller's capacity  I suppose I will be building one for the 1300 and using a smaller fogger for the front vortex chiller.

It is this one: http://www.vortexchillers.com/lowfog/chillers/tab2/coldfusion2.html

Kind of strange since it has a pretty small space for the ice. Do you suppose I can get away with using refreeze packs for cooling? I have a ton of them from my lab.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

No, don't use the cold packs, not enough surface area to chill the fog. I think thats your issue. Fill it with ice cubes and give it another shot.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

Will do, so I suppose I can recycle all of this massive stash at lab. 
Is the CFM going to be ok if it goes over the 7200? I bought a 900 which runs at 4000 cfm and an 1100 which is 8000 CFM. I am still trying to fix the poor output of the 1250.

I will run to the store tomorrow for ice... my ice maker is very small. 

Thanks Otaku!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I have found that a good chiller allows the fog to expand and then fall though the ice. the more ice the better and chiller packs are NOT the best way to go. It would seem that the more the fog inter-acts with the ice the better. Smaller cubes make much more contact. As for overpowering a chiller, I have also found that a 1000 watt fogger works well with a 55 gallon barrel. I fill the barrel up to about half way with ice with a grate about 8-10 inches from the bottom. Fog goes into the top just like an ice chest chiller and comes out the bottom in a very nice dense fog. It then goes through long "French drain" type hoses to spread it about. Of course that is just my opinion and I could be going about it all wrong.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Also you can try short bursts from the fogger, I have good results with that and the fogger doesn't have to spend too much on reheating. Long bursts are fun, but not when you have to wait for 5 mins for the fogger to heat up again.


----------

